# Philadelphia….second year looking, any advice is much appreciated!!



## Joule (May 2, 2021)

Hello all,
I’ve been on this site quite a few times. I live in Philadelphia pa, I’m a chef. I’m very familiar with morels but having a hard time locating them. I have a ramp spot, I’m out as often as I can. I started on April 15th. I’ve found 2 false morels to date. I’m almost 100% sure I’m in good spots, I just can’t seal the deal. Ive been to evansburg state park, Wissahickon, exton, Cheltenham, and plenty of other places. My main tactic is looking for elms or slippery elms, leaf litter, and checking the soil. 
any help is appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I would suggest that you log onto You Tube and enter "Learn You r Land" in the search bar. They are located in western PA, and cover every aspect of morel and other mushroom hunting. I'm sure they can help you. And I would remind you that there is no substitute for time! It took me a while to find my first, and develop some spots.

Also, since you are a chef, are these for your personal use, or for the restaurant? If you want them for work why not advertise here, and maybe in your local newspaper! There are folks who find them like crazy and look to turn them into a cash crop! Maybe you should seek them out?


----------



## Joule (May 2, 2021)

shroomsearcher said:


> I would suggest that you log onto You Tube and enter "Learn You r Land" in the search bar. They are located in western PA, and cover every aspect of morel and other mushroom hunting. I'm sure they can help you. And I would remind you that there is no substitute for time! It took me a while to find my first, and develop some spots.
> 
> Also, since you are a chef, are these for your personal use, or for the restaurant? If you want them for work why not advertise here, and maybe in your local newspaper! There are folks who find them like crazy and look to turn them into a cash crop! Maybe you should seek them out?


I’ve just stumbled upon him within the past 2 weeks. He is definitely very good and knowledgeable. As for what to do with them. I’d probably keep some for myself and sell the rest. I’d love to have a side business of selling morels and ramps and such. All you have to do is just find the nicer restaurants in your area, try and find out what they’re paying per pound, early in the season they can go for mid $40s a pound. By the end of the season they’re usually in the low $20s depending how good the season was/ is. I wouldn’t even call, I’d show up at the back door. If you see them on their menu they’ll buy. Just undercut by a dollar or two. Every chef wants a guy he can brag about. “Oh yeah look at these local morels, guy showed up at the back door with a bag full and it’s cheaper than the other companies “
There is money to be made especially after Covid. Companies keep very little inventory of things anymore especially expensive perishable ones. Over a year later and I still struggle to find what I need sometimes. 
id love to find other foragers in my area


----------

